# Automator et 10.6



## ptizebre (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour
Déjà 2 mises à jour SL et le problème sur l'action Automator "Modifier le type d'image" de pdf vers jpg n'est toujours pas résolu.
Ou peut ont signaler ces problèmes.

Franck.R


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2009)

Sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2009)

C'est quoi ce bug, exactement ?


----------



## ptizebre (11 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est quoi ce bug, exactement ?



Bonjour
Depuis la sortie de Snow Léopard l'action Automator "Modifier le type d'image" ne marche plus si le fichier d'entrée et un pdf. Mais fonctionne encore très bien avec d'autres formats de fichiers d'entrée.
cdrl


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2009)

ptizebre a dit:


> Bonjour
> Depuis la sortie de Snow Léopard l'action Automator "Modifier le type d'image" ne marche plus si le fichier d'entrée et un pdf. Mais fonctionne encore très bien avec d'autres formats de fichiers d'entrée.
> cdrl



Effectivement, je viens de faire quelques tests. C'est d'autant plus curieux que ça fonctionne toujours via Aperçu.

Ne désespérons pas, Automator Leopard était buggé jusqu'à la 10.5.3. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------

EUREKA !!!!!

Il faut utiliser l'action "Rendre comme images les pages d'un document PDF".

C'est une action classée sous  la rubrique PDF.

Bien plus puissant d'ailleurs.

Ils auraient dû mette à jour leur descriptif de l'action "Modifier le type des images" et retirer PDF de la liste.


----------



## ptizebre (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup, 

J'était passé à coté et je m'étais rabattu sur l'action "save for web" de Junecloud mais cette action ne fonctionne plus correctement depuis le passage de 10.6.1 à 10.6.2

Cdrl

Franck


----------

